# Wifes favorite saying "my way or the highway"



## mshane (May 9, 2009)

Hey there,
I have been married for 17 years and I'm not sure if I can take anymore.I have been a workaholic all my life but have recently lost my job.I have been at home with my wife for 3 months now and starting to realize there is no making her happy.She had breast cancer 7 years ago and I think that has really messed her head up.She stays up on the computer all night long and sleeps all day.She won't work(she never has),barely cleans and she never shows affection towards me.When I try to get her to make love to me she calls me a cry baby and pathetic.I have 2 kids with her and I don't want to end the marriage because I do love her.Since I've been laid off I have done all the cleaning,paid for to go back to school and show her as much affection as I possibly can.I'm starting to think she will never be happy again.Should I have to spend the rest of my life that way too.Both of her parents warned me a long time ago she was a user but I didn't listen.Now I'm starting to realize that I'm going to be broke and unhappy for the rest of my life.I would love to talk to someone who has been down this road.If I didn't have 2 beautiful kids I would have left already.One of her favorite sayings is her way or the highway well I'm ready for a road trip!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like she needs intevention. Is she in counseling? Is her problem with computer addiction? Does she need cancer survivor support? Are you guys having money problems? has she been diagnosed with depression? It could be a lot of things causing her to be unmotivated.


----------

